# KSL wolf poll



## nochawk (Oct 26, 2007)

VOTE....

http://www.ksl.com/?nid=148&sid=11722172&hl=4


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I love it.

Voted three times already.


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

I voted.




kill them all


----------



## Renegade (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanx for the heads up, I'll carpetbomb!


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

I just sent the link to all my hunting associates for them to bomb the poll too...and I voted a couple times.


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

now that the No votes are ahead, we will not hear anything more about it. If the Yes votes pull ahead, you can count on them running another story about how the "majority" of Utah wants wolfs to be here. :roll:


----------

